# Cloudy water and Fin rot



## BrideTheGoldfish (Apr 29, 2019)

I have 5 gall tank w/ a betta and five 24k gold mountain Minnows with a sponge filter (this is a holding tank). I have been dealing with cloudy water constantly for two months now. as well my betta has been having fin rot that comes and goes even after treatment.


----------



## Genos (Dec 31, 2018)

Parameters? Tank temp? I would separate the two and increase bettas temp to around 82F. MCM need cooler temps (75F). Sounds like the holding tank isn't cycled. I would do large daily water changes with the betta and turn the tank into a blackwater using African red bark tea (organic). If the water conditions aren't near perfect, it'll take the fin rot longer to heal.


----------



## BrideTheGoldfish (Apr 29, 2019)

tank temp is currently 72 F 
(i used up the last of my test strips so i can't test)
Tank was cycled 
I used water and plants from an older tank( this tank has no issues) when establishing and left the tank for a week before placing the Betta in. 
betta was treated until he showed no signs of illness
WCMM had the same treatment but were add in two batches over two months


----------



## Genos (Dec 31, 2018)

Betta needs to be in at least 78F. That's most likely why the fin rot is reoccurring. Rummy nose or another tropical tetra would be better suited as tank mates. Disease-causing organisms are always present in our aquariums, they're only an issue when the fish's immune system is weakened. At 72F, the betta will be stressed out. I would also get new strips or a kit asap.


----------



## josecatala (Aug 22, 2014)

What did you use as a treatment for the fin and tail rot? Do you use a heater for the tank or is it room temp?


----------



## BrideTheGoldfish (Apr 29, 2019)

I used API General Cure for the fin rot 
I do use a heater preset for an five gallon


----------



## josecatala (Aug 22, 2014)

API general cure is a good product, but I don't think it works for fin and tail rot... Try API E.M. I'd keep the temp the same and do a water change, 1 gallon before you try API E.M. and then another 1 gallon after its done. That's what I'd do.


----------



## lakenvelderin (Mar 31, 2019)

Aside from the treatments others have suggested, you really need to separate those fish. Mountain minnows, as suggested by their names, are used to living in much colder waters closer to 68 °F. Bettas are a tropical species and do much better between 78 and 80 °F, and if your betta is sick, keeping the water near the warmer end of that can speed up recovery.

Also, are you sure the betta has fin rot? I've heard of bettas nipping their own fins due to stress, which could be caused by cloudy water, colder water, or not getting along with the minnows (since bettas can be aggressive towards even the most peaceful tankmates). Not saying you're necessarily wrong, just another consideration if the fin rot doesn't seem to go away with treatment. Good luck!


----------



## BrideTheGoldfish (Apr 29, 2019)

Okay thank you for the advice. So i removed the minnows and had to replace them with neon tetras, bad idea. The tetra were too colorful and overnight he killed them, all 6. I put the minnows in my 20 gal, which originally had the tetra, to prevent over crowding the tetra were taken out and placed in the Betta's (Eli's) tank. the minnows are now doing well in the twenty. I wish I had waited till I got my new larger tank and move. RIP tetra i am so sorry


----------

